# What was the first thing you ever wrote and how old where you when you  wrote it?



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

I knew I wanted to write when I was 7. The very first story I ever wrote was called "Brown Mist" and it about a small barn owl named Brown Mist who went on a journey to find the wizard that owned her LOL. I got awards in elementary school for it  I still read that 10 page story to my daughter who loves it.. Maybe I should get THAT published as a children's book LOL


----------



## Chilari (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know which came first, but I recall two different stories I wrote when very young, 8 ish I think. One was called the Black Cat and was about a girl who saw a black cat and followed it and found a witch's spellbook or something like that. It didn't get far. I wrote it on the old family PC, which had Windows 95, but we didn't get that PC until 96 or 97 I think, so I was about 8 or 9. Another one was for homework at school and it was about these two kids who got stuck in ancient caves while on a school trip to see cave paintings there. They discovered more cave paintings and some buried treasure, but a bad guy who worked at the site's gift shop wanted tehm to show him where it was and claim he found it instead of them. I think that was year 5, so I was 9 or possibly 10.

So even back then, I was into fantasy and history.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 7, 2011)

No idea how old I was - four? seven? I'm horrible with ages... Anyway, it was at first a change to a story that i didn't like - so I made it 'better' - then I discovered halfway through that it could be totally different - ANYTHING I WANTED. 

I stopped writing though, for a while, because Dad always grabbed whatever I was doing and I absolutely detested anyone reading my work without it being... well, something I offered them. So I didn't really write much again after that first year until the end of primary school, and since then it's been every day ^^ Except for this past year, which has been utterly WRITERS BLOCK OF DOOM.

I've always known I won't be able to write as a full time job and do nothing else - I'm way too used to living the luxury of a trip to Tokyo or London (or both) each other... so while I've thought for a long time that I'd love to be an author, it's been alongside the usual teacher, adventurer, librarian dreams. I know that someday I'll be able to write for a living - after two or three series are published... but until then.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 7, 2011)

The first thing I technically wrote was an anti-abortion poem called "Bobby John."  I was like 13 or 14.  It was pretty awful.  My first story that I "started" was something about this assassin who was killing some random guards.  It also was pretty awful.

My first official story that I completed was pretty messy as well.  I don't even want to talk about that one...


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Chilari said:


> I don't know which came first, but I recall two different stories I wrote when very young, 8 ish I think. One was called the Black Cat and was about a girl who saw a black cat and followed it and found a witch's spellbook or something like that. It didn't get far. I wrote it on the old family PC, which had Windows 95, but we didn't get that PC until 96 or 97 I think, so I was about 8 or 9. Another one was for homework at school and it was about these two kids who got stuck in ancient caves while on a school trip to see cave paintings there. They discovered more cave paintings and some buried treasure, but a bad guy who worked at the site's gift shop wanted tehm to show him where it was and claim he found it instead of them. I think that was year 5, so I was 9 or possibly 10.
> 
> So even back then, I was into fantasy and history.


 
That actually sounds really good for being so young  Maybe you should try to rewrite it now and see how different it'll come out now that you're older. I plan to that with Brown Mist only because that story's been stuck in my head forever >^.^<


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

starconstant said:


> No idea how old I was - four? seven? I'm horrible with ages... Anyway, it was at first a change to a story that i didn't like - so I made it 'better' - then I discovered halfway through that it could be totally different - ANYTHING I WANTED.
> 
> I stopped writing though, for a while, because Dad always grabbed whatever I was doing and I absolutely detested anyone reading my work without it being... well, something I offered them. So I didn't really write much again after that first year until the end of primary school, and since then it's been every day ^^ Except for this past year, which has been utterly WRITERS BLOCK OF DOOM.
> 
> I've always known I won't be able to write as a full time job and do nothing else - I'm way too used to living the luxury of a trip to Tokyo or London (or both) each other... so while I've thought for a long time that I'd love to be an author, it's been alongside the usual teacher, adventurer, librarian dreams. I know that someday I'll be able to write for a living - after two or three series are published... but until then.


 
oooh adventurer!!!!! I want to do that >.< I bet you can get tons of ideas by visiting other countries >.< Me and Bry want to visit New Zealand since so many fantsy and midievil things have been done there. I know we'd get a ton of ideas for settings alone by visiting a place with good landscapes LOL. I also know the not writing thing. My stoppage for a number of years had to do with the idiot that fathered my daughter he wouldn't let me do anything and that included writing but I've been trying to write steadily now at least a little between spending time with my daughter and with Bry LOL


----------



## Chilari (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe I will, as an exercise. Though the originals are lost so I have no point of comparison. Something to add to my summer projects list (after write a dissertation worthy of a distinction and dig at an iron age hill fort with the tutors and undergrads)


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Phil the Drill said:


> The first thing I technically wrote was an anti-abortion poem called "Bobby John."  I was like 13 or 14.  It was pretty awful.  My first story that I "started" was something about this assassin who was killing some random guards.  It also was pretty awful.
> 
> My first official story that I completed was pretty messy as well.  I don't even want to talk about that one...


 
Phil you sound like me LOL I have actually written some pretty good poems.. but I am far from a poet  Everyone thinks I should give up on book writing and stick to poetry but Xosha.. my novel's world is my passion.. I think I'd be less then myself without it LOL. But yeah I think everything I've ever written pretty much sucks.. I don't understand why people like it so much LOL. When I find a copy of Brown Mist I'll post it on the showcase or something so you can see just how aweful the "greatest" work of my life is LMMFAO!


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Chilari said:


> Maybe I will, as an exercise. Though the originals are lost so I have no point of comparison. Something to add to my summer projects list (after write a dissertation worthy of a distinction and dig at an iron age hill fort with the tutors and undergrads)


 
So long as you remember the basis of the original, you'll be able to do a rewrite >^.^< Then when it's done think bad on the original and compare what you remember to what you've rewritten... You'll be pleased with the results.. it's an excellent excersize and one I've used for years especially when I've gotten writer's block >^.^<


----------



## Dagzar (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh god. Uh, I really can’t remember my first story, though the earliest one I can remember is this really awful dragon story I wrote when I was in seventh grade. All I really remember about it was that is focused on these elemental dragons and the people they were bonded to (who were my classmates’ self inserts). I know my dragon was either the darkness elemental dragon or the lightning, but I can’t remember which. I think it was darkness because my dragon was always colored purple and black when I drew it. I honestly remember the pictures I drew for the story more than the story itself since people kept commenting my dragons look liked horses.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Dagzar said:


> Oh god. Uh, I really can’t remember my first story, though the earliest one I can remember is this really awful dragon story I wrote when I was in seventh grade. All I really remember about it was that is focused on these elemental dragons and the people they were bonded to (who were my classmates’ self inserts). I know my dragon was either the darkness elemental dragon or the lightning, but I can’t remember which. I think it was darkness because my dragon was always colored purple and black when I drew it. I honestly remember the pictures I drew for the story more than the story itself since people kept commenting my dragons look liked horses.



LMMFAO! I wrote a dragon story when I was a kid too and it sucked.. I however don't have the artistic skill to draw my chars x.x that would have probably made the story even more laughable if I tried >.<


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 7, 2011)

The very first  story i wrote was about a  lone swordsman  named Ralan  back in fourth grade..... it was for an english assignment.  I beleive i even got a "B" on it  hehe


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Mdnight Rising said:


> The very first  story i wrote was about a  lone swordsman  named Ralan  back in fourth grade..... it was for an english assignment.  I beleive i even got a "B" on it  hehe


 
Does mom still have a copy of it LMAO I would about kill to read something that old from you Love LOL


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 7, 2011)

no i think it was burned int he back yard with the first set of D&D books....most of my stories and poems were burned that  day >.<


----------



## Mythos (Mar 7, 2011)

The first story I wrote was a story about a tribe of dog people who fought against a giant cat named Avery and a floating head named Dismay. Avery was actually Loki in cat form. That was in third grade. Then in fifth grade I tried writing a story with a friend about a world we created when we tried to make up our own zodiac. We called it Gatekeepers.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Mythos said:


> The first story I wrote was a story about a tribe of dog people who fought against a giant cat named Avery and a floating head named Dismay. Avery was actually Loki in cat form. That was in third grade. Then in fifth grade I tried writing a story with a friend about a world we created when we tried to make up our own zodiac. We called it Gatekeepers.



Both sound very interesting  I know I'd have read them >^.^< especially the latter with the zodiac.. I love zodiac stuff AND in fantasy setting?! I think I'd be in heaven LOL


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to roleplay on Neopets, to Teen Titans. I would have been eleven or twelve. I made a character named Malestra Goflider, who was a bit of a Raven (one of the TT characters) ripoff, save for the fact that she had a pet owl and was black. I wrote a novella about her coming back from the dead in a museum (she was Egyptian), which itself was very heavily based on those _Mummy_ movies with Brendan Fraser. Down to her having snake legs like the Scorpion King. Except it viewed her in a positive light and followed her around instead of any plucky heroes. In fact, I don't think there were heroes. Or a conflict. I later rehashed her into my first proper story, The Orphans of the Separate Heart, which had ten orphans with magical powers who get adopted by rich families who want to use their powers and they have to fight a gem called the 'separate heart'. It was clichÃ© and badly written, but it resembled a novel.

The earliest piece I still have, though, and the earliest piece I ever actually finished. It's not terrible, but it is far from good, and the writing is rather poor. I would have written this when I was... fifteen, maybe going into sixteen. I kind of like the idea, but it was just dreadfully executed. I'll include an excerpt from the end of it:

                                    “Consider this then my first lesson to you, should you be victorious. Never trust your bodyguards and your men; there is nothing wrong with heading out to the training grounds for a morning spar, if nothing else. It helps when your wife is a formidable opponent,” the king said, quickly covering his gut with his arms to soften the blow of another kick. Both men looked over at Damocles briefly, each for different reasons, before quickly resuming their fight.

                                    Neoptolemus winced as he felt the effects of blood loss, but staying true to his word and not healing the wounds until after he defeated the King. “Your next lesson is to go with your gut,” Thanatos emphasized the word with a strong kick, “instinct, I find that the seers and the elders are meddlesome old fools, only to be consulted if there is information out of your reach or you truly have no idea what to do on the matter. Even then, I was more inclined to ask Ilithya than to ask them, but perhaps Nyx and Nike will be different.”

                                    Both men standing up and facing each other, their breaths coming in short pants as they tried to regain their momentum to fight. The king smirked, slipping his hand under his belt and raising a dagger out of its hidden sheath, taking a running stab at the peasant in a last ditch effort for victory. However, before his knife even pierced the younger man’s skin, he had dropped it to grab his own stomach with wide eyes, blood seeping between the fingers in mere seconds.

                                    Neoptolemus looked down at his own hand, holding a bloodied dagger that he had almost forgotten he had on him, and turned towards the dying king. He had broken the rules of the fight, he had not removed all of his weaponry… but neither of them did. Thanatos looked down at his wound and smiled before turning his gaze up to the future king.

                                    “The third lesson I can teach you, from my own experiences as King, is that you should never trust anybody. I have witnessed you over these past weeks, Neoptolemus, and you could never find it in yourself to kill a friend even though they were doomed to betray you. You never thought it would serve you to break the rules; you played everything the fair way in hopes that it would turn out all right. If you were not worth being the King of Ophicles, you would be dead right now Neoptolemus.”

                                    The nearly deceased ruler looked at the man with his previous devious smirk, knowing that his nephew had secured the future of his lands. With a final bow to the seer and the swordsman, he pulled his hand away from the bleeding wound and took a few steps towards his throne, collapsing at its feet with his dying breath. Neoptolemus stared at him; surprised for a moment that victory had been his, before sighing in relief and turning to his lover.

                                    Damocles smirked as he looked at the body of Thanatos, lying bloodied on the ground beside the throne, before returning his look to his lover as he picked up the serpentine crown and cleaning it off on his dirtied robes. Lifting the coronet to the man’s head and basked in the glory of their victory, the bloodied dagger in the man’s hand now dropped to the floor in favor of fixing the circlet. Dropping to his knees with a triumphant look in his eyes, the seer offered but one simple sentence: “I am eternally loyal to you, Neoptolemus, my Lord.”​


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 8, 2011)

I was 6 or 7, and using a typewriter that I had found in the basement. It was a story about... a martial-artist crime fighter, I think.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 9, 2011)

Ophiucha I think that story is good O.O I swear I need to find a copy of Brown Mist so you all can see what how bad a first stroy can really be LMMFAO!


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 9, 2011)

That sounds interesting Telcontar.. Then again I love reading and I will read anything offered to me e.e It's good not having a preference when it comes to reading let me tell you LOL


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 9, 2011)

The first proper story I ever wrote was about an orphaned child who set out on a quest to avenge himself on those who killed his parents. I must've been 11 or 12 when I wrote it, and I don't doubt that my brother playing Iron Maiden's 'Flash of the Blade' in the room next door had some bearing on the way my thoughts turned. Either way, it rather coloured what was to come. I've never been one for happy endings, and that's been reflected in what I've put to paper ever since.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 9, 2011)

hmmm that sounds interesting enough.. It's too bad none of us have these early attempts anymore x.x


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 9, 2011)

Mdnight Falling said:


> It's too bad none of us have these early attempts anymore x.x


I think many of us would be glad they're gone forever.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 9, 2011)

bah! not me.. I'd give anything to have my old binder back with all the crazy short stories I wrote when I was kid.. I would rewrite them now and make them better LOL


----------



## Mdnight Rising (Mar 9, 2011)

I had one or two of those binders myself..lost them over the various moves i made


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I was in the 5th grade when I wrote a story called The Suicide King. It was a project for D.A.R.E. (Drug Abuse Resistance Education) and our classes had to write a story about the consquences you face when you or someone you know does drugs. The best story was voted on by the entire student body and mine came in second. Parents were invited to listen to the top 3 stories. (People did come up to me asking me why mine didn't win.....so I that was a confidence boost!).

The story was about the King, Queen, and Jack of Hearts (from the card deck). It had an evil Queen who was constantly abusing drugs and ruining her life basically. The King was always trying to help her and thought he got her on the right path. Years later when they finally had a child (One-Eyed Jack), he was so beside himself with grief over the deformity of the child, that he killed himself. The Queen never recovered and Jack was forever an outcast.

If you look at the card deck - the Jack is in profile - so he only has one eye and the King of Hearts has always been called The Suicide King.


----------



## Falunel (Mar 10, 2011)

In elementary school, each month all the students would have to write a story based around a certain theme. I don't have any of them anymore, but I remember two. One was about a superhero turkey who fought lumberjacks. Another was about how firebreathing dinosaur-dragons kicked angelic elves off Earth, and how the elves may one day return (I think the main character was named Akelia). All were horrible by my present standards, but I always won a prize for them. If I recall correctly, the angel-elf one won first place.

My first lengthy project was a novelization of Final Fantasy VII in seventh grade. Yeah. It didn't get far, mainly because I was too lazy to copy the script and the game branched in many directions when it came to story-enhancing sidequests. Then, in eight grade, I had an epiphany- my writing could be about _anything_ I wanted it to be. 
With that, I launched my first attempt at an original novel. It was called The Unforeseen Path and was about a girl from Earth who gets dragged into a parallel world full of angels, who happen to be fighting a war over Earth. It was cliche-ridden, and like a lot of early works, it sucked. However, it did serve as a springboard; I was able to develop my six primary characters and get the taste of writing fantasy. And so here I am today.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 10, 2011)

Meg the Healer said:


> I think I was in the 5th grade when I wrote a story called The Suicide King. It was a project for D.A.R.E. (Drug Abuse Resistance Education) and our classes had to write a story about the consquences you face when you or someone you know does drugs. The best story was voted on by the entire student body and mine came in second. Parents were invited to listen to the top 3 stories. (People did come up to me asking me why mine didn't win.....so I that was a confidence boost!).
> 
> The story was about the King, Queen, and Jack of Hearts (from the card deck). It had an evil Queen who was constantly abusing drugs and ruining her life basically. The King was always trying to help her and thought he got her on the right path. Years later when they finally had a child (One-Eyed Jack), he was so beside himself with grief over the deformity of the child, that he killed himself. The Queen never recovered and Jack was forever an outcast.
> 
> If you look at the card deck - the Jack is in profile - so he only has one eye and the King of Hearts has always been called The Suicide King.


 
That's is an interesting twist to a deck of cards! Bravo! and if your story was that well thought out I think it should have won! Boo on the judges >.<


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 10, 2011)

Well done Falunel! I think the writing of Brown Mist.. my little owl on her 20 page quest for her magician or was it a wizard  anyway that's pretty much what set me on the writting path. I do however the remember word for word the very first thing I wrote EVER. It was a poem. Here I'll let you all see the mighty brain of my 5 year old head!!!!

The Valentine Bee (02/14/1986)

I once had a friend
Who was a bee.
He became my friend
While I sat under a tree.
Buzzing around me
Under the tree,
I wondered 
"What should I name the little bee?"
As I looked closer
I could see
A heart shaped design,
A heart indeed!
Valentine bee 
Is the name I gave.
Valentine bee
Would not go away!
The sun is setting
Now I must go.
Goodbye Valentine bee,
Until tomorrow

How's that for horrible!!!! x.x! I've had that crap stuck in my brain for 25 >.< I did get a ribbon in the first grade for it  yes I was in 1st grade when I was 5 >.<


----------



## Falunel (Mar 10, 2011)

@Falling: Thanks. ^^ Regarding the poem, even though the style is clumsy, it's a wonderful concept, innocent and sweet. If you ever revisit Brown Mist, I'd love to read it.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh I definately intend to rewrite that.. It'll probably be longer then it's initial 20 pages LOL I still remember the plot of the sotry but the reasons and whatnot along with the names of everything else has been lost to me for years. But nothing like a challenge to warm the blood on a windy Washington day >.<

Yeah I agree about the poem. But I was 5 when it was written and I think my teachers were just impressed that I knew what a poem was at that point in my life LMAO!


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 11, 2011)

The only thing I remember writing as a child was a poem about litter. It made it in The Huntsville Times newspaper (again voted on by peers). The theme was "We Can Make a Difference." I remember it to this day because it was kinda catchy. So here it is:

We will put litter in its place.
Not in the ocean or outer space.
When we see trash,
We'll throw it away.
To make this world a better place to stay.
Together,
We can make a difference.
~Age 8~


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 11, 2011)

That's is catchy!!! I lived in Huntsville for awhile a few years ago x.x is it still cold in the morning and hot once the sun comes up in the summer LMAO!


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 11, 2011)

Now that you mention it, I do seem to recall getting put in some Young Americans Poetry anthology that my 6th grade teacher made us submit things to. I think it was a diamond poem about werewolves, with the top word being Werewolf and the bottom word being Human - or perhaps just Wolf and Man. I can't really remember, although knowing my mum (and mums in general), she's probably kept a copy of the book.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 11, 2011)

It would appear - a few of us started out as "poets" before we became storytellers.....


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 11, 2011)

I think most kids start with poems simply because of the whole rhyming thing. I mean look at all children's books and the things kid's write it all rhymes.. Kids like when words sound the same LMAO!


----------

